
EU Tells Internet Archive That Much of Its Site Is 'Terrorist Content' - oedmarap
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190410/14580641973/eu-tells-internet-archive-that-much-site-is-terrorist-content.shtml
======
ohiovr
The internet will most likely be split into national zones and citizens or
subjects will need something like a passport to view the networks inside these
zones. China does this to a certain extent with their great firewall. Other
authoratative regimes are working on it. So even though at this time
democracies allow most trafic unfiltered (seems that way), in the next world
war it will be impossible. Free passage from country to country was not as big
of a deal today as it was before world war one and two. The same will happen
for most if not all of the internet at some point.

